# art ASCII



## Patamach (28 Août 2009)

. . ............... /´¯/) 
. . . . ..........,/¯../ 
. . . . ........../..../ 
. . . . ..../´¯/´...´/´¯`·¸ 
. . . . ./´/.../..../..../¨¯\ 
. . . . (...´....´....... /´. ) 
. . . . .\.................´.../ 
. . . . ...\............._.·´ 
. . . . .....\............


----------



## Bassman (28 Août 2009)

Oh, je faisais ça au collège et au lycée.


----------



## jugnin (28 Août 2009)

'pis moi ça m'énerve, en fait.


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2009)

Déjà que j'ai du mal avec la tablette, alors le clavier&#8230;


----------



## da capo (28 Août 2009)

Encore une fonctionnalité cachée de SL ?

Trop cool.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Août 2009)

merde ca veux pas copier/coller.......


----------



## itako (28 Août 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> 'pis moi ça m'énerve, en fait.



pareil après 3min.


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Août 2009)

Non, de l'art ASCII.


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2009)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Non, de l'art ASCII.



Oui 

D'ailleurs pour éviter de s'énerver contre son clavier, il y a des sites qui convertissent des images bitmap en caractères
Notamment celui-ci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h22 ----------

Et pour les fainéants, vous pouvez toujours copier du _texte_ ici&#8230;


----------



## Vivid (29 Août 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui
> 
> D'ailleurs pour éviter de s'énerver contre son clavier, il y a des sites qui convertissent des images bitmap en caractères
> Notamment celui-ci
> ...



comment certifier les vrais !  c'est embêtant tout ça ! une vidéo accélérer de son exploit !!?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

L'art ASCII, peut-être - mais Picasso n'eut jamais, dit-on, son flocon, du coup il skiait comme une merde.
Certains pensent que cela se ressentait sur ses toiles, mais ceux-là sont des béotiens (c'est le mot du jour).

Quant à Mozart...
De la luge, peut-être, et encore.

Carlos.
Pour lard à skis.
Mais il est mort et il est considéré comme de très mauvais goût que de se gausser (même gentiment) des morts.

Voilà ce que j'en pense, puisqu'il semble qu'on me le demande vaguement.
Non ?

Et vous ?


----------



## julrou 15 (29 Août 2009)

Boh... pour dire "je t'emmerde", comme semble habilement le signifier l'image du post 1, on peut aussi le dire avec des mots, comme des humains bien civilisés. Par exemple : 


Je t'emmerde. 


Pas bien dur, et surtout beaucoup moins chiant qu'avec des dessins...


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> L'art ASCII, peut-être - mais Picasso n'eut jamais, dit-on, son flocon, du coup il skiait comme une merde.
> Certains pensent que cela se ressentait sur ses toiles, mais ceux-là sont des béotiens (c'est le mot du jour).
> 
> Quant à Mozart...
> ...


Le dessin proposé n'est-il pas une oeuvre authentique de Picasso comme semblent le suggérer les six doigts de la main ?

L'art ASCII peut faire boule de neige.


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2009)

Vivid a dit:


> comment certifier les vrais !  c'est embêtant tout ça ! une vidéo accélérer de son exploit !!?



Évidemment
Tu as focalisé sur la seconde partie de mon post 
Alors pour les hermétiques au <pomcé / pomvé>, il y a dans cette discussion un petit freeware qui fait d'impressionnantes transcriptions caractérielles de tes photos


----------



## l'écrieur (29 Août 2009)

Comme je suis que moyennement d'humeur à édifier les masses, je vais me contenter de vous dire quil y a un vieux et long fil sur l'art de manier l'ascii, dans ce forum même.
Recherche, trouvage, demandage de réouverture de fil. Tout ça.


Mais je vais quand même être d'humeur à édifier un adorateur des masses. 




julrou 15 a dit:


> Boh... pour dire "je t'emmerde", comme semble habilement le signifier l'image du post 1, on peut aussi le dire avec des mots, comme des humains bien civilisés. Par exemple :
> 
> 
> Je t'emmerde.
> ...



Ces merdeux du npa, ils ont que ça à la bouche, "je t'emmerde".

Alors pour ta gouverne, le dessin du post #1 ne signifie pas "je t'emmerde", mais "je te mets un doigt dans le fion", ou, dans sa version plus timide et moins partageuse, "mets toi donc un doigt dans le fion".
Ce qui, en l'espèce, est à peu près l'inverse.
Car tous les sodomites te le diront, un doigt dans le fion, c'est très bon contre la constipation.

Tiens, pour la peine, un petit placebo.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Août 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais je vais quand même être d'humeur à édifier un adorateur des masses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du NPA ? :affraid: :affraid:  :rateau:
Mouahahahahahahahahahah !!!


----------



## Vivid (31 Août 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> un petit placebo.



c'est une synthèse de la star ac, et autre joyeuseté idio-visuelle ? :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Août 2009)

pfff


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Septembre 2009)

Et l'art debout alors?


----------



## Bassman (1 Septembre 2009)

Mais tu sais mon cher bobby que pour une fois tu serais presque drôle !!

Si si, j'insiste !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Si si, j'insiste !



Il se donne bien de la peine... Mais il a de plus en plus de mal...


----------



## Grug (6 Septembre 2009)

\|||/
         (o o)
*+-*oooO*-*(_)*-------+
|              ** On va                               |
|               bientôt                          |
|            Fermer                             |
+------------*Ooo*--+
      |__|__|*
       || ||
      ooO Ooo​


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Septembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> \|||/
> (o o)
> *+-*oooO*-*(_)*-------+
> |              ** On va                               |
> ...


la fermeture est molle... ça traîne...


----------



## jugnin (6 Septembre 2009)

C'est vrai qu'à défaut de fermeture éclair, faudrait au moins trouver le bouton...

Bon.


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Septembre 2009)

Hein ?!...


----------



## Nephou (6 Septembre 2009)

Zip --&#8211;&#8212;x&#8226;


----------

